# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2018 (13-16 Σεπτεμβρίου - Las Vegas, Nevada)

## Polyneikos

Το διαστημα *13-16 Σεπτεμβρίου 2018,* πραγματοποιείται το 54ο ΜR OLYMPIA στην ιστορία του θεσμού, στο Las Vegas , παραδοσιακά.
Προκειται για τον μεγαλύτερο επαγγελματικο αγώνα, όπου μεχρι στιγμής τον τίτλο έχουν στεφθεί 13 πρωταθλητές. 
O Ronnie Coleman και ο Lee Haney εχουν παρει 8 φορές το τρόπαιο, ο   Phil Heath πέρυσι κατέκτησε το 7ο που πλέον κυνηγάει τα 8 για να ισοφαρίσει το ρεκόρ,  όπως και ο Arnold Schwarzenegger έχει 7 , ο Dorian Yates 6 φορές και 4 φορές ο Jay Cutler.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο περιοδικό  Muscle & Fitness, ο Robin Chang αναφέρει πως ο κόσμος θα ψηφίζει για τον καλύτερo Μr Olympia.
Συγκεκριμένα, το Σαββατο βράδυ που πραγματοποιούνται οι Τελικοί,οι θεατές θα έχουν στα χέρια τους τις κάρτες με τις βαμολογίες των κριτών απο τα προκριματικά και θα μπορούν να ψηφίσουν ώστε να πάρουν μέρος στην βαθμολογία των Τελικών.
Marketing για να ανέβει το ενδιαφέρον των θεατών; Πραγματικότητα; 
Ο Χρόνος θα δείξει, καθώς σε περίπου 80 ημέρες πλησιάζει το Olympia.

----------


## Polyneikos

Mr Olympia των τελευταίων ετών, χωρίς φημολογία της συμμετοχής του Kai Greene, δεν γίνεται  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

ΠΑΛΙ τα ιδια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Νταξη μωρε ετσι για το Φραμπαλα γίνεται παλι το ιδιο με τον Kai μανούλες οι αμερικανοί σε τέτοια ,σιγα να μην τον νοιάζει πια το Olympia,τωρα μονο υποκριτική τέχνη για τον Kai -χωρις μπλα μπλα και δάκρυα-  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Μια φωτογραφία του Αιγύπτιου που έχει παίξει πολύ στα social medias,ανοίγοντας μεγάλες συζητήσεις στο αν μπορεί να βρεθεί δίπλα ισάξια στον 7 φορες Mr Olympia Ηeath.

----------


## Muscleboss

WTF! Με την πρώτη ματιά η φωτο μου φάνηκε πειραγμένη, αλλά κοιτώντας τη καλύτερα και γνωρίζοντας τις απίστευτες δυνατότητες του Αιγυπτίου σε μάζα, τείνω να το πιστέψω. 

Απλά αναρωτιέμαι αν δείχνανε αυτή τη φώτο ακόμα και σε αθλητές του bbing 30 χρόνια πριν, πώς θα το έβλεπαν;

----------


## alsos

Καλος ειναι για 2-3 θεση.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Στη φωτο που και εγω στην αρχη οταν την ειδα πήγε το μυαλό μου στο photoshop, εχει τρελές μάζες,αλλα Olympia δεν μπορει να κερδίσει μονο με αυτο,οποτε για να φτάσει την κατάσταση του Χιθ θα πέσει σε μάζες,και εκει τελειώνουν ολα,θεωρώ οτι και φετος το έργο θα ειναι παλι one man show και λέγεται Φιλ Χιθ.
Όσο πλησιάζει ο καιρός προς τον αγώνα θα έχουμε τις γνωστές διαρροές απο φωτο και βιντεο κυριος μεσα απο τα μεσα κοινωνικής δικτυώσεις,ώστε να αρχίσει ο κόσμος να μπαίνει στο παιχνίδι και να γίνεται ντόρος αλλα η ουσία ο αγώνας δλδ δεν πιστεύω οτι θα εχει και τοσο μεγαλο ενδιαφέρων,αλλα και παλι εμεις θα το φάμε το ξενύχτι δεν πειράζει  :01. Razz:

----------


## AlexakisKon

ο kai ειτε συμμετεχει ειτε οχι (το πιο πιθανο) δειχνει οτι ειναι μαστερ στην ιντριγκα  :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω είναι που λέμε οτι μπορεί ο καθένας κανει , άλλος με λόγια άλλος με πράξεις !
και είμαι περίεργος με την ψηφοφορία του κοινού τι θα παιχτει , θα το κάνουν σαν τηλεπαιχνίδι που θα ψηφίζουν πρός αποχώρηση και όποιος μαζέψει πιο πολλους φαν θα έχει και καλύτερη βαθμολογία!!
Τωρα έπρεπε να κατέβει ο Κάι που θα έχει μεγάλο κοινό και απο όσους τον τινάζουν τον κουραμπιέ !! :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ένας έξυπνος διεκδικητής, δεν παραμένει στην μυστικοπάθεια, αλλά δημιουργεί ντόρο 2 μήνες πριν τον μεγάλο αγώνα!

----------


## Fataoulas

Θα'θελα εναν Dallas  στο lineup

----------


## alsos

Εγω μετα απο οσα εχουν γινει δεν θα εβγαζα προς τα εξω ουτε μια φωτογραφια , απλα θα εμφανιζομουν στη σκηνη οπως εκανε ο Dorian καποτε. @fataoulas ακομα πιο πολυ θα ηθελα τον Ronnie στο lineup  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

Ο Ronnie, μπορει. Ακομα  και στα 55 του αν θελει, ανεβαινει στη σκηνη... ασχετα αν βγει τελευταιος. Αλλοι που και να θελουν, δε μπορουνε

----------


## Polyneikos

Νάτος και ο Dexter!

----------


## alsos

Αγαπημενος ο γερολυκος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dexter "The Blade" Jackson Chest Workout I Road To Olympia 2018 Episode 1*

----------


## sobral

Συνεχίζει ακάθεκτος! Παρά το μέγεθος των πιο πρόσφατων αθλητών, εμένα ο Dexter μου αρέσει ιδιαίτερα σαν καλούπι. Το ίδιο με τον Rhoden, ο οποίος όμως τα τελευταία χρόνια δείχνει να δοκιμάζει το σώμα του και δεν βγήκε στην κατάσταση που μας είχε συνηθίσει.

- Τα βίντεο του πολύ ωραία και επαγγελματικά, πάντα προσεγμένα.

----------


## Polyneikos

William Bonac,  8,5 εβδομαδες πριν το Ολυμπια!

----------


## Muscleboss

Να πω την αλήθεια ο Bonac πλέον δε μου λέει κάτι, δεν μου κεντρίζει το ενδιαφέρον. Έχει φτάσει το μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του, πιάνει συνέχεια φοβερή φόρμα, αλλά μπορεί να ποντάρει μόνο σε κακή φόρμα των αντιπάλων του.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

έτσι είναι ο Μπόνακ έπιασε το μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του μυικά , αλλα δεν έχει το εντυπωσιακό σκαρί ύψος αναλογίες που να πείς ουάου , πχ ενα στυλ Άρνολντ ψηλός και εντυπωσιακός που οι μάζες να ταιριάζουν απόλυτα στον σωματότυπό του , πχ στυλ Χάνευ που δεν ήταν πολυ ψηλός αλλα είχε αναλογίες η και κοντύτερος αλλα με έμφαση στην αρμονία και συμμετρία

----------


## alsos

Ο ανθρωπος ειναι 1.70 εχει ξεπερασει τα ορια τους σε μαζες κατα πολυ.

----------


## Muscleboss

O Brandon (8oς πέρυσι στο Mr O.) συνεχίζει να φορτώνει, αλλά και πάλι νομίζω το σκαρί του (frame) είναι περιορισμένο, και κάτω από κανονικές συνθήκες δε μπορεί να απειλήσει 6άδα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάνο συμφωνώ, είναι από τους αθλητές που αξίζουν να είναι στο Olympia, αλλά προς το παρόν δεν μπορεί να πλασαριστεί πολύ ψηλα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βig Ramy- Road to Olympia 2018*

----------


## Polyneikos

> O Brandon (8oς πέρυσι στο Mr O.) συνεχίζει να φορτώνει, αλλά και πάλι νομίζω το σκαρί του (frame) είναι περιορισμένο, και κάτω από κανονικές συνθήκες δε μπορεί να απειλήσει 6άδα.


Aπό κάποια guest, τωρινή

----------


## Polyneikos

BOOOOMMMM!

----------


## TheWorst

Καθε χρονια τα ιδια , boom στο μαγικο καθρεφτη και μετα τον νικαει ο Dexter που ειναι 20 κιλα ελαφρυτερος απο αυτον.. Εχει προοδο ο Ροελλυ παντως αρκετη , οταν τον εβλεπα το 2015 παντα conditioning 0 , μονο χερια , απο μπροστα φλατ και απο πισω. Γιατι τους παιρνει τοσο πολυ ολους να βρουν τροπο να πιασουν καλη φορμα(εκτος απο τα πολλα κιλα)  και ποσα χρονια θα του παρει και τον Ραμυ να καταφερει και αυτος να πιασει τη φορμα του Χυθ.. Και λεγαμε για τον Κολεμαν φαρδια μεση , πολυ μεγαλο gut ,αλλα παντα conditioning on point , τωρα τους βλεπεις και μια πιανουν , την αλλη οχι. Μη ξεχναμε και τον Cedric που πηρε προσφατα 3η θεση σε αγωνα που δεν ειχε τοσο deep line up και ηταν σαν να εκανε guest posing περισσοτερο,αν και δικαιολογηθηκε με καποιον φιλο του και απλα δηλαδη εμφανιστηκε στον αγωνα χωρις προετοιμασια (???)

----------


## Polyneikos

William Bonac, σε πρόσφατο guest

----------


## Polyneikos

Michael Lockett 5 weeks out from the Olympia

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εχει ξεφύγει πλέον στις μέρες μας το θέμα με τις μάζες !
Εντυπωσιάζουν σαν μάζες , έχει χαθεί το κλασικό σχήμα που κοιτούσαν το αρμονικό ώστε να φέρουν αναλογίες σε συνδιασμό με μάζα και το κάθε σώμα κρατούσε τα χαρακτηριστικά του , γιατι δεν είχε αλλοιωθεί απο το πρήξιμο 
Τωρα οι υποψήφιοι για το Μρ Ολύμπια έχουν περιθώριο βελτίωσης και η εικόνα τους θα είναι διαφορετική την μέρα των αγώνων , ειδικά ο Γουινκλαρ  που μοιάζει λές και τον φούσκωσες , έτσι γι αυτο θα χάνει απο ελαφρύτερους όπως ο Ντέξτερ και δικαιολογημένα

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Michael Lockett 5 weeks out from the Olympia


Εδω πχ ενω δείχνει γεμάτος με κρέας που πάει να σκάσει , η αναλογία των θωρακικών στο σώμα του σε σχέση με ώμους χέρια τα χαλάει , απλα εντυπωσιάζει η ψαχνή μάζα και μόνο θα φανεί αν έχει αντίπαλο με πιο αρμονικό κορμό!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 Promo Video*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινάμε την παρουσίαση των διαγωνιζομένων στο Mr Olympia 2018 καθώς μπαίνουμε στον τελευταίο μήνα και πλέον ξεκινά η αντίστροφη μέτρηση.

*Phil Heath*

O *Phil Heath* είναι ο 13ος εστεμμένος Mr Olympia και έχει κατακτήσει τα  εφτά τελευταία Mr Olympia (2011-2017). 
Με το 7ο Οlympia ισοφάρισε τον Arnold Schwarzenegger και επίσημα πλέον κυνηγά να ισοφαρίσει τα 8 τρόπαια του Lee Haney και του Ronnie Coleman, ενώ ο ίδιος δηλώνει ότι θα σταματήσει στα 10.
Γεννημένος το 1979, ξεκίνησε τον αθλητισμό παίζοντας μπάσκετ , ως shooting guard και αργηγός ομάδας στο  Rainier Beach High School ενώ αποφοίτησε από Πανεπιστήμιο του Denver με σπουδές στο business administration καθώς ως παίκτης της ομάδας του Πανεπιστημίου.




To bodybuilding το ξεκίνησε το 2002 και γρήγορα αναρριχήθηκε στην κορυφή, κερδίζωντας το NPC το 2005 ,όπου έγινε επαγγελματίας πλέον.


*Αmateur Competitive history*


2003 Northern Colorado State, Novice, Light-Heavyweight 1st and overall2003 NPC Colorado State, Light-Heavyweight, 1st2004 NPC Colorado State, Heavyweight, 1st and Overall2005 NPC Junior Nationals, HeavyWeight, 1st and Overall*2005 NPC USA Championships, HeavyWeight, 1st and Overall*





Η πορεία του ως επαγγελματίας  ήταν υψηλού επιπέδου και ανοδική  ,όταν έφτασε στα πρώτα Olympia να κερδίζει την 3η, 5η και 2η θέση, ώσπου το 2011 εκτόπισε τον αθλητή που είχε ως πρότυπο, τον Jay Cutler...




*Phil Heath Professional  Competitive history
*

2006 Colorado Pro Championships, 1st2006 New York Pro Championship, 1st2007 Arnold Classic, 5th2008 IFBB Iron Man, 1st2008 Arnold Classic, 2nd2008 Mr. Olympia, 3rd2009 Mr. Olympia, 5th2010 Arnold Classic, 2nd2010 Mr. Olympia, 2nd2011 Mr. Olympia, 1st2011 Sheru Classic, 1st2012 Mr. Olympia, 1st2012 Sheru Classic, 1st2013 Mr. Olympia, 1st2013 Arnold Classic Europe, 1st2014 Mr. Olympia, 1st2015 Mr. Olympia, 1st2016 Mr. Olympia, 1st2017 Mr. Olympia, 1st

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who:  Μamdouh Elssbiay (Big Ramy)*

Ένας από τους πολυσυζητημένους αθλητές των επαγγελματικών αγώνων ως "Τhe Next Big Think", είναι ο Αιγύπτιος *Μamdouh Elssbiay,* γνωστός ως Big Ramy που στο πρόσφατο  Olympia του 2017 κατέκτησε την 2η θέση.*

*Κατέκτησε την επαγγελματική του κάρτα μόλις το 2012, στο *2ο Amateur Οlympia* , το οποίο έγινε το 2012 στο Κουβέϊτ.
Αυτομάτως,από αυτόν τον αγώνα, απέκτησε το δικαιωμα για την συμμετοχή του στο Mr Olympia 2013.




Κατόπιν έκανε την πρώτη του επαγγελματική του εμφάνιση στο *New York Pro*, τον Μαϊο του 2013 κερδίζοντας  την πρώτη θέση, εκτοπίζοντας τον Victor Martinez.







*Μamdouh Elssbiay (Big Ramy) Competitive History
*
*Amateur*
2012 Kuwait Golden Cup – 1st
2012 Amateur Olympia – 1st
*Professional*

2013 New York Pro Championship – 1st
2013 Mr. Olympia – 8th
2014 New York Pro Championship – 1st
2014 Mr. Olympia – 7th
2015 Arnold Classic Brazil – 1st
2015 Mr. Olympia – 5th
2015 Arnold Classic Europe - 4th
2015 EVLS Prague Pro – 2nd
2016 Mr. Olympia – 4th 
2016 Arnold Classic Europe – 2nd 
2016 IFBB Kuwait Pro – 1st
2016 EVLS Prague Pro – 2nd 
2017 Mr. Olympia - 2nd 
2017 Arnold Classic Europe - 1st




Σταθερά αναρριχόμενος στις θέσεις που καταλαμβάνει στο Mr Olympia από το 2013, με πολλούς fans να τον υποστηρίζουν, με κύριο υποστηρικτή τον *Bader Boodai* , ιδιοκτήτη του φημισμένου Oxygen Gym στο Kuwait, μπορεί να εκθρονίσει τον Phil Heath;;
*
**

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: William Bonac

*Γεννήθηκε το 1982 , ξεκίνησε να γυμνάζεται από τα 13 του, με καταγωγή από την Γκάνα και αγωνίζεται ως Ολλανδός.





3oς της περσινής διοργάνωσης του Mr Olympia, ο *William Bonac,* έπαιξε για πρώτη φορά σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα το 2012, σε κατηγορία under 212 και από το 2013 αγωνίζεται στην Open κατηγορία με αρκετές πρωτιές
Προέρχεται απο μια μεγάλη νίκη στο Arnold Classic στο Ohio τον Μάρτιο, εκτοπίζοντας αθλητές όπως ο Dexter Jackson και ο Roelly Winklaar.

*Contest History*
Amateur
2011 IFBB Arnold Amateur, 3rd
Professional
2012 IFBB Dallas Europa Supershow 212, 3rd
2012 IFBB British Grand Prix 212, 6th
2012 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro Championships 212, 4th
2013 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro, 5th
2014 IFBB Australia Pro Grand Prix XIV, 2nd
2014 Arnold Classic Brazil 7th
2014 IFBB Golden State 1st
2014 Tampa Pro 2nd
2014 Mr Olympia 15th
2014 Arnold Classic Europe  (6th)
2014 EVLS Prague Pro 8th
2015 2014 Mr Olympia 8th
2015 Arnold Classic Europe  (6th)
2015 EVLS Prague Pro 5th
2015 IFBB Nordic Pro, 1st
2016 IFBB Mr Olympia, 5th
2016 Arnold Classic Europe  (3rd)
2016 EVLS Prague Pro 1st
2016 Nordic Pro (1st)
2016 Olympia Europe(3rd)
2017 IFBB Mr Olympia,(3rd)
2017 Arnold Classic Europe 2nd
2017 EVLS Prague Pro 2nd
2018 Arnold Classic Ohio 1st
2018 Arnold Classic Aystralia 2nd

----------


## Polyneikos

Σημερινή του Phil Heath,μετά από προπόνηση ώμων!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Οι επίσημες λίστες της Open και της 212lb

----------


## Polyneikos

Hadi Choopan, σε ενα guest 4 εβδομάδες πριν το Οlympia, πάντα όμως αιωρείται το πρόβλημα με την visa του που κάνουν αμφίβολη την συμμετοχή του στην κατηγορία 212lb.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: Dexter "Blade" Jackson
*
O *Dexter "Blade" Jackson* είναι αυτή την στιγμή ο πιο παλιός επαγγελματίας που διαγωνίζεται στο Mr Olympia και ο αθλητής με τις περισσότερες επαγγελματικές νίκες.
Γεννημένος το 1969, πρωτοαγωνίστηκε σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες το 1999, αφού κέρδισε την κάρτα το 1998.
Eϊναι το *19o Mr Olympia* της καριέρας του που θα διαγωνιστεί, μιας και από το 1999 διαγωνίζεται σερί (με εξαίρεση το 2005)!Το pick της καριέρας του, το 2008, όπου κέρδισε για μοναδική φορά το Mr Olympia! Στο Οlympia της προηγούμενης χρονιάς κατετάγη 4ος.



*Amateur*
1992 NPC Southern States, Lightweight, 3rd
1995 NPC USA Championships, Light-Heavyweight, 1st
1996 NPC Nationals, Light-Heavyweight, 6th
*1998 North American Championships, Light-HeavyWeight, 1st and Overall*


*Professional*
1999 Arnold Classic, 7th
1999 Grand Prix England, 4th
1999 Night of Champions, 3rd
1999 Mr. Olympia, 9th
1999 World Pro Championships, 4th
2000 Arnold Classic, 5th
2000 Grand Prix Hungary, 2nd
2000 Ironman Pro Invitational, 3rd
2000 Night of Champions, 8th
2000 Mr. Olympia, 9th
2000 Toronto Pro Invitational, 2nd
2001 Arnold Classic, 5th
2001 Grand Prix Australia, 3rd
2001 Grand Prix England, 4th
2001 Grand Prix Hungary, 3rd
2001 Night of Champions, 2nd
2001 Mr. Olympia, 8th
2001 Toronto Pro Invitational, 2nd
2002 Arnold Classic, 3rd
2002 Grand Prix Australia, 2nd
2002 Grand Prix Austria, 2nd
2002 Grand Prix England, 1st
2002 Grand Prix Holland, 3rd
2002 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2002 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 3rd
2002 Show of Strength Pro Championship, 6th
2003 Arnold Classic, 4th
2003 Maximum Pro Invitational, 3rd
2003 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
2003 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 3rd
2003 Show of Strength Pro Championship, 1st
2004 Arnold Classic, 3rd
2004 Grand Prix Australia, 1st
2004 Ironman Pro Invitational, 1st
2004 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2004 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 1st
2005 Arnold Classic, 1st
2005 San Francisco Pro Invitational, 2nd
2006 Arnold Classic, 1st
2006 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2007 Arnold Classic, 2nd
2007 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 1st
2007 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
2008 Arnold Classic, 1st
2008 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix VIII, 1st
2008 IFBB New Zealand Grand Prix, 1st
2008 IFBB Russian Grand Prix, 1st
*2008 Mr. Olympia, 1st*
2009 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
2010 Arnold Classic, 4th
2010 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 2nd
2010 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2011 Flex Pro, 2nd
2011 Mr. Olympia, 6th
2011 FIBO Pro, 1st
2011 Pro Masters World Champion, 1st
2012 Arnold Classic, 5th
2012 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2012 IFBB Masters Olympia, 1st
2013 Arnold Classic, 1st
2013 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix, 1st
2013 Mr. Olympia, 5th
2013 EVLS Prague Pro, 2nd
2013 Tijuana Pro, 1st
2014 Mr. Olympia, 5th
2014 Arnold Classic Europe, 3rd
2014 Dubai Pro, 1st
2014 Prague Pro, 2nd
2015 Arnold Classic, 1st
2015 Arnold Classic Australia, 1st
2015 Arnold Classic Europe, 1st
2015 Mr. Olympia, 2nd
2015 Prague Pro, 1st
2016 New York Pro, 1st
2016 Arnold Classic South Africa, 1st [2]
2016 Mr. Olympia, 3rd
2016 Arnold Classic Europe, 1st
2016 Prague Pro, 3rd
2016 Mr. Olympia Europe, 1st
2017 Mr. Olympia, 4th
2017 Prague Pro, 3rd
2018 Arnold Classic, 2nd
2018 IFBB Arnold Classic Australia, 3rd

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: Roelly Winclaar

*
O *Roelly Winclaar* γεννηθηκε το 1977 στην Ολλανδία και εγινε επαγγελματίας το 2009 , κερδίζωντας το Arnold Amateur .
Το 2010, στην πρώτη του παρουσία σε επαγγελματικό αγώνα, κερδίζει το New York Pro, ενώ στο Mr Olympia που συμμετέχει κατατάσσεται 14ος.
Στο Οlympia του 2017, κατάταχθηκε 6ος, ενώ νωπή είναι η νίκη του στο Arnold Classic της Αυστραλίας











2009 NPC Arnold Amateur - 1st
2010 IFBB New York Pro - 1st
2010 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 14th
2010 IFBB Australian Pro Grand Prix - 3rd
2010 IFBB Arnold Classic - 7th
2011 IFBB New York Pro - 9th
2011 IFBB FIBO Power Pro Germany - 3rd
2011 IFBB Mr. Europe Grand Prix - 2nd
2011 IFBB British Grand Prix - 2nd
2011 IFBB Arnold Classic - 8th
2012 IFBB Europa Super Show - 4th
2012 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe - 3rd
2012 IFBB Tampa Bay Pro - 4th
2012 IFBB Prague Pro Championship - 8th
2012 IFBB British Grand Prix - 6th
2012 IFBB Sheru Classic Asian Grand Prix Pro - 4th
2012 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 12th
2013 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe - 6th
2013 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 7th
2013 IFBB Chicago Pro - 1st
2014 IFBB Nordic Pro - 1st
2014 IFBB San Marino Pro - 4th
2014 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro - 4th
2014 IFBB Dubai Pro - 3rd
2014 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe - 5th
2014 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 12th
2014 IFBB Wings of Strength Chicago Pro - 1st
2015 IFBB Nordic Pro - 2nd
2015 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro - 6th
2015 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe - 5th
2015 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 7th
2015 IFBB Arnold Classic Australia - 6th
2015 IFBB Arnold Sports Festival - 6th
2016 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 6th
2017 IFBB Mr. Olympia - 6th
2017 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro - 1st
2018 IFBB Arnold Classic - 4th
2018 IFBB Arnold Classic Australia - 1st

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who:* *Shawn "Flexatron" Rhoden*

O *Shawn "Flexatron" Rhoden*, γεννήθηκε το 1975.
Ξεκίνησε το bodybuilding το 1992 αλλά είχε μεγάλες παύσεις στο αγωνιστικό κομμάτι λόγω τραυματισμών  αλλά επανήλθε με στόχο να κερδίσει την επαγγελματική κάρτα, το οποίο κατάφερε το 2009 κερδίζωντας τον αγώνα North America.
Στο Οlympia του 2017, κατάταχθηκε 5ος,


*



Contest History

Amateur* 
1999  NPC Team Universe Championships 3rd
2000 NPC Team Universe Championships 4th
2001  NPC Team Universe Championships 2nd
2009 NPC Delaware Open Bodybuilding 1st
2009 IFBB North American Championships 1st

*Pro*

2010 IFBB Europa Super Show16th
2011 IFBB Olympia 11th
2011 IFBB Europa Super Show, Dallas 3rd
2012 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro Championships 2nd
2012 IFBB British Grand Prix 1st
2012 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe1st
2012 IFBB Olympia Weekend3rd
2012 IFBB Dallas Europa Supershow 1st
2012 IFBB PBW Tampa Pro 1st
2012 IFBB Arnold Classic 8th
2012 IFBB FLEX Pro 4th
2013 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe 4th
2013 IFBB Olympia Weekend 4th
2014 IFBB San Marino Pro 1st
2014 IFBB EVLs Prague Pro 3rd
2014 IFBB Dubai Pro 2nd
2014 IFBB Arnold Classic Europe 2nd
2014 IFBB Olympia Weekend 3rd
2014 IFBB Australia Pro Grand Prix XIV 1st
2014 IFBB Arnold Classic 2nd
2015 Mr. Olympia - 3rd
2015 EVL's Prague Pro - 3rd
2016 Kuwait Pro Men's Bodybuilding - 3rd place
2016 Mr. Olympia - 2nd
2017 Mr. Olympia - 5th

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: Nathan De Asha*

Bρετανός αθλητής, από το Liverpool o Νathas De Asha έκανε το ντεπούτο του ως επαγγελματίας το 2016.
Έχει κάνει ήδη 4 επαγγελματικές νίκες ενώ στο Mr Olympia του 2017 βγήκε 7ος.





Γυμνάζεται στο Liverpool και στο Kuwait, που αλλού, στο Oxygen Gym , μαζί με τον Roelly Winklaar.
Γεμάτος αυτοπεποίθηση δήλωσε για το Olympia* “Young Gunz Coming For These Old Timers”.

*






*Competitions*

*Amateur*
2006 NABBA Mr. Northwest, 1st
2006 NABBA Mr. Britain, 3rd
2006 NABBA Mr. Universe, 3rd
2007 NABBA Mr. Northwest, 1st
2007 NABBA Mr. Universe, 4th
2007 NABBA Mr. Europe, 1st
2007 NABBA Mr. Universe, 1st
2007 UKBFF British Championships, 1st
2010 UKBFF British Championships, 1st
2014 British Championships, 1st, 1st (overall)


*Professional*
2016 IFBB BodyPower Pro, 2nd
*2016 IFBB Toronto Pro, 1st*
2016 IFBB New York Pro, 7th
2016 IFBB California Pro, 2nd
2016 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 12th
2016 IFBB Kuwait Pro, 6th
*2016 IFBB Lou Ferrigno Legacy, 1st*
2017 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 7th
2017 Arnold Classic Europe 5th
2017 Prague Pro 4th
*2018 New York Pro 1st
2018 California Pro 1st*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ahmad Ashkanani*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ολλανδός!

----------


## Muscleboss

Πάμε Oxygen και μεις "να γίνουμε";   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πιστευω καμια βδομάδα να πάμε να αναπνεύσουμε το Οξυγόνο τους κάτι θα κάνουμε  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 
Η ουσία είναι πως έχει εξελιχθεί σε εργοστάσιο ανάπτυξης κρέατος σε ανθρώπους και σιγα μην μας πείσουν οτι έχουν εξελίξει κάποια νέα επαναστατικη μέθοδο προπόνησης  :01. Razz:  :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Προπόνηση ποδιών του Dexter

----------


## Polyneikos

Και λίγο Kai Greene, εμβόλιμα! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ε ρε και να βλέπαμε τον Kai στο line up.

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι ακριβως κραταει ετσι 135 140 κιλα οταν δεν αγωνιζεται?

----------


## alsos

> Γιατι ακριβως κραταει ετσι 135 140 κιλα οταν δεν αγωνιζεται?


Για τον ιδιο ακριβως λογο που ο Ronnie συνεχιζει να γυμναζεται ενω εχει 454 βιδες στο σωμα του.

----------


## Muscleboss

> Γιατι ακριβως κραταει ετσι 135 140 κιλα οταν δεν αγωνιζεται?



Για τον ίδιο λόγο που κάνει σολάριουμ...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Jay Cutler συνεντευξιάζει τον Shawn Rhoden , o oποίος σχεδιάζει να εκθρονίσει τον Phil Heath, κατά τα λεγόμενά του..

----------


## Polyneikos

2 φωτογραφίες που δείχνει ο Rhoden ότι είναι σε καλό δρόμο!

----------


## Polyneikos

* IFBB Pro 202- 212 lbs*


*Aπό το 2008, προστέθηκε στο Mr Olympia και καθιερώθηκε η κατηγορία 202lb,* που έδινε το ενδιαφέρον σε πιο κοντούς αθλητές με σαφώς λιγότερα κιλά, να διαγωνιστούν σε μια κατηγορία που θα είχαν ελπίδες διάκρισης και ανταγωνισμού σε σχέση με την Open Κατηγορία που είχαν ξεφύγει τα δεδομένα.
*Η πρώτη της μορφή ήταν 202lb, δηλαδή γύρω στα 91-92 κιλα.

Νικητής το 2008 ο David Henry.*




*To 2009, 2010 & 2011, νικητής ήταν ο Kevin English, αθλητής που είχε έρθει 2ος το 2008, πίσω απο τον David Henry.*





*To 2012 γίνεται ένα "ανέβασμα¨της κατηγορίας από 202lb σε 212lb,* περίπου 97 κιλά καθώς οι αθλητές πιεζόντουσαν για να παραμείνουν στην κατηγορία και δνε υπήρχαν έτσι και κάποια περιθώρια βελτίωσης.

*Εκεί εμφανίζεται ο Flex Lewis, 2ος το 2011, οπου ξεκινάει την αυτοκρατορία του, με 6 συνεχόμενους τίτλους, από το 2012-2017.

*








* IFBB Pro 202- 212 lbs Winners

*2008 David Henry 202lb
2009 Kevin English 202 lb
2010 Kevin English 202lb
2011 Kevin English 202 lb
2012 Flex Lewis 212 lb
2013 Flex Lewis 212 lb
2014 Flex Lewis 212 lb
2015 Flex Lewis 212 lb
2016 Flex Lewis 212 lb
2017 Flex Lewis 212 lb

----------


## Muscleboss

> Ο Jay Cutler συνεντευξιάζει τον Shawn Rhoden , o oποίος σχεδιάζει να εκθρονίσει τον Phil Heath, κατά τα λεγόμενά του..


Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι κάθε χρόνο λέει ακριβώς τα ίδια και έχει χάσει αξιοπιστία...

----------


## Polyneikos

Πανο νομίζω ότι πάει να χτίσει ένα ρεύμα υπέρ του , απλά δεν αρκεί  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> * IFBB Pro 202- 212 lbs*
> 
> 
> *Aπό το 2008, προστέθηκε στο Mr Olympia και καθιερώθηκε η κατηγορία 202lb,* που έδινε το ενδιαφέρον σε πιο κοντούς αθλητές με σαφώς λιγότερα κιλά, να διαγωνιστούν σε μια κατηγορία που θα είχαν ελπίδες διάκρισης και ανταγωνισμού σε σχέση με την Open Κατηγορία που είχαν ξεφύγει τα δεδομένα.
> *Η πρώτη της μορφή ήταν 202lb, δηλαδή γύρω στα 91-92 κιλα.
> 
> Νικητής το 2008 ο David Henry.*
> 
> 
> ...


*Ενα φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα για τους αθλητές που θα διαγωνιστουν στην 212
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: Brandon Curry 
*




Ο Brandon Curry είναι γεννημένος το 1982 και απέκτησε την επαγγελματική κάρτα το 2008, καθώς κέρδισε το ΝPC (Εθνικο Πρωτάθλημα Αμερικής )*

Αmateur

*2003 Supernatural Bodybuilding, 1st
2006 NPC Junior National Championships, 2nd
2007 NPC USA Championships, 2nd
2008 NPC USA Championships 1st & Overall (Earn the Pro Card)

*Pro*
2010 Europa Super Show (8th) 
2011 Tampa Pro Championships(8th) 
2011 New York Pro Championships(10th) 
2011 IFBB Mr.Olympia, 8th
2012 IFBB Arnold Classic, 7th
2012 Europa SuperShow (7th) 
2012 PBW Tampa Championships(6th) 
2012 IFBB Mr. Europe Pro (8th)


2013 IFBB Arnold Classic Brasil, 1st
2013 Arnold Classic Europe (8th) 
2013 Mr. Olympia Weekend (16th)
2014 Arnold Classic (8th)
2015 IFBB Arnold Classic, 16th
2017 IFBB New Zealand Pro, 1st
2017 IFBB Arnold Classic Australia, 1st
2017 IFBB Mr. Olympia, 8th
2017 IFBB ferrigno legacy, 1st

Η εμπλοκή του με το *Oxygen Gym* και τον *Bader Boodai*, τον έχει ανεβάσει Level, μένει να δούμε αν μπορεί να διεκδικήσει κάτι περισσότερο από την περσινή 8η θέση.

----------


## Polyneikos

DENNIS JAMES talks about potential athletes who can dethrone PHIL HEATH at MR OLYMPIA 2018

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2018 -* *LIVE WEBCASTING   ΑΠΟ ΤΟ iΗΕRB.COM*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Olympia 2018 - Who-is-Who: Cedric Mc Millan*

O Cedric Mc Millan έχει γεννηθεί το 1977 και έχει ύψος 1.85.  Κέρδισε την επαγγελματική κάρτα το 2009 και αγωνίστηκε το 2010 πρώτη φορά ως επαγγελματίας.
Εχει 6 επαγγελματικές νίκες ενώ στο περσινό Mr Olympia βγηκε 10ος.





*Competition History*
*Amateur*


2007 NPC South Carolina, Super Heavyweight – 1st (Overall)
2008 NPC Junior USA, Super Heavyweight – 1st (Overall)
2009 NPC Nationals, Super Heavyweight – 1st (Overall)


*Professional*
2010 IFBB Europa Supershow, Open – 4th
2011 IFBB New York Pro, Open – 11th
*2011 IFBB Orlando Show of Champions – 1st*
*2012 IFBB New York Pro – 1st*
2013 Arnold Classic – 6th
*2013 FIBO Power Germany – 1st*
2013 New York Pro – 12th
2013 Olympia Weekend – 12th
2014 Arnold Classic – 4th
2015 Nordic Pro (3rd) 
2015 Atlantic City Europa  (2nd) 
*2015 IFBB Golden State	 (1st)* 
2015 Arnold Classic Brazil (2nd) 
2015 Arnold Classic  (4th) 
2016 Mr. Olympia  (7th) 
2016 Arnold Classic Australia (2nd) 
2016 Arnold Classic (2nd) 
*2016 Levrone Classic (1st)* 
*2017 Arnold Classic Ohio (1st)*
2017 Mr. Olympia  (10th) 
2018 Arnold Classic Ohio 3rd
2018 Toronto Pro 3rd

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Εξαιρετικό video,τα προγνωστικά μου για οκτάδα:
HEATH 
RAMMY
BONIAC
RHODEN
WINKLAR
JACKSON
MC MILLAN
DE ASHA

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σε μεγαλύτερο ποσοστο εκτός συνταρακτικών εξελίξεων αυτα είναι τα κυριότερα πρόσωπα για οκτάδα εκτός αν δεν πρόσεξα κανέναν καινούριο που μπορει να κάνει την έκπληξη αλλα οι νέοι θέλουν δρόμο ώστε να είναι μέρος της πολιτικης για διεκδίκηση αυτου που αξίζουν 

το δύσκολα προβλέψιμο είναι η πρώτη 3αδα , αν και η πρώτη θέση τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι καπαρωμένη απο τον Μπασκετμπολίστα , παρ όλα αυτα θα υπάρχει κάποιο σασπένς μη τυχον και υπάρξει κάποια ανατροπή

----------


## Polyneikos

*https://www.iherb.com/info/olympia


**Παρασκευή 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 19:00 Αμερικής (05:00 ώρα Ελλάδας Σάββατο χαράματα)*


*- Finals* Fitness, Figure και Men's Classic Physique
*Prejudging* 212 Olympia και MR Olympia 


*Σαββατο 15 Σεπτεμβριου 19:00 Αμερικής (05:00 ώρα Ελλάδας Κυριακή χαράματα)*


*- Finals* Bikini, 212 Olympia και MR Olympia

----------


## Polyneikos

To Chat του Bodybuilding.gr θα ανοίξει παραδοσιακά  για την παρακολουθηση των προκριματικών & τελικών του Mr Olympia!

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Madd_Chadd

η Press Conference

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr. Olympia 2018: complete press conference in HD*

----------


## Fataoulas

^Καμια ιντριγκα? Κανα ιππονοουμενο μεταξυ τους να αναψουν λιγο τα αιματα?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Muscleboss

> *Mr. Olympia 2018: complete press conference in HD*



Μία από τα ίδια, σαν πέρυσι μου φάνηκε το press conference... θα θελα να ελπίζω ότι ο αγώνας δε θα είναι και αυτός μια από τα ίδια, αν και μου φαίνεται θα μέινω με την ελπίδα...

----------


## Polyneikos

> To Chat του Bodybuilding.gr θα ανοίξει παραδοσιακά  για την παρακολουθηση των προκριματικών & τελικών του Mr Olympia!
> 
> *http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*


Kατα τις 6 θα το ανοίξουμε 
** Ειναι υπηρεσία για τα Registered Μελη, απαιτεί κωδικούς forum για την είσοδο στο chat

----------


## Polyneikos

*https://www.iherb.com/info/olympia


**Παρασκευή 14 Σεπτεμβρίου 19:00 Αμερικής (05:00 ώρα Ελλάδας Σάββατο χαράματα)*


*- Finals* Fitness, Figure και Men's Classic Physique
*Prejudging* 212 Olympia και MR Olympia 


*Σαββατο 15 Σεπτεμβριου 19:00 Αμερικής (05:00 ώρα Ελλάδας Κυριακή χαράματα)*


*- Finals* Bikini, 212 Olympia και MR Olympia


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124376

----------


## Polyneikos

Μέσω Youtube (Γενικά δείχνει να έχει προβλήματα η σύνδεση)

----------


## Polyneikos

Απο οτι έδειξαν οι κριτές, αυτοί οι 4 (Winklaar,Rhoden, Heath, Bonac) θα παίξουν στο TOP-4 (Eκτός callout ο Ramy)

----------


## TheWorst

1. Phil
2. Rhoden 
3. Bonac
4. Roelly

Αυτη θα'ναι η 4δα αν και bonac με rhoden αλλαζουν θεση ανετα πιστευω.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το midsection του Heath , μετά και απο την επέμβαση του στην κοιλιά, δείχνει να μην είναι στο 100%. 
Rhoden πιο ελκυστικό package και κυρίως σωματότυπος, από τον βραχύσωμο Bonac, που όμως δείχνει να είναι οn fire.
Σε αυτο το πλασάρισμα, ο Winklaar δεν ξερω αν μπορεί να τους εμβολίσει.

----------


## beefmeup

ισχυει..αλλα νομιζω απο πισω ο Χηθ δειχνει καλυτερος απο ολους...
πφφφ, ΠΑΛΙ τα ιδια :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Tα callouts των προκριματικών
Απο τα callouts δεν ξέρω τι θεση θα μπορεί να έχει o Dexter Jackson.

*1st Callout*

Shawn Rhoden
Phil Heath
Roelly Winklaar
Brandon Curry
William Bonac
Big Ramy

*2nd Callout*

Nathan De Asha
Dexter Jackson
Cedric McMillan

*3rd Callout*

Lucas Osladil
Charles Griffen
Alexis Rivera
Steve Kuclo

*4th Callout*

Josh Wade
Sergio Oliva Jr.
Michael Lockett
Justin Rodriguez
Lain Valliere
Juan Morel

----------


## Polyneikos

> ισχυει..αλλα νομιζω απο πισω ο Χηθ δειχνει καλυτερος απο ολους...
> πφφφ, ΠΑΛΙ τα ιδια


Απο πίσω ο Heath εχει αυτό το 3d σε πυκνότητα, που τον χαρακτηρίζει και αρκετά κομμένος.
Ο Βig Ramy, τεράστιος αλλά όχι αυτο που θα περίμεναν οι περισσότεροι. Θα περιμένει ο Αιγύπτιος... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Roelly Winklaar

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Shawn Rhoden

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Dexter Jackson

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*William Bonac

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Big Ramy*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Phil Heath

*

----------


## beefmeup

αυτος ο Μπονακ ρε γμτο δεν μου λεει τπτ..τον Dex τον βλεπω εκτος 5αδας, οριακα ισως..νομιζω εχει αρχισει να χανει καπως στα ποδια..?

----------


## charchar

Εξαιρετικός ο Rhoden από κάθε άποψη, βελτίωσε σημαντικά την όλη εικόνα του και πλησίασε όσο ποτέ άλλοτε την πρώτη θέση! Εκπληκτική η κοιλιακή του περιοχή! Ίσως απειλήσει....Πάντα ποιοτικότατος ο Bonac δεν εμφανίζει κάποιο σημαντικό μειονέκτημα αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει εξαντλήσει τις σωματικές του δυνατότητες . Ο μπασκετμπολίστας παραμένει αδιαφιλονίκητο φαβορί, εξαιρετική μυική ωριμότητα και muscle fullness από όποια μεριά κι αν τον κοιτάξεις (ειδικά στις οπίσθιες πόζες), παρόλο που θα θέλαμε αρκετοί να πάρει κάποιος άλλος τη σκυτάλη!! Ο Αιγύπτιος δεν παρουσίασε το μπαμ που περιμέναμε , αν και τεράστιος δεν έχει αυτό το κάτι .... άλλο που κερδίζει το μάτι του κριτή ....! Θα πρέπει να βελτιώσει κι άλλο το conditioning του και γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να περιμένει κι άλλο!! Παρατηρώ μία βελτίωση φέτος στην εικόνα των στομαχιών των αθλητών κι αυτό είναι ένα συν για το σπορ ! Αναμονή λοιπόν μέχρι αύριο .....

----------


## Polyneikos

*Predjudging 1st Callout (**Top-6)

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Final Callout*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Εξαιρετικός ο Rhoden από κάθε άποψη, βελτίωσε σημαντικά την όλη εικόνα του και πλησίασε όσο ποτέ άλλοτε την πρώτη θέση! Εκπληκτική η κοιλιακή του περιοχή! Ίσως απειλήσει....Πάντα ποιοτικότατος ο Bonac δεν εμφανίζει κάποιο σημαντικό μειονέκτημα αλλά νομίζω ότι έχει εξαντλήσει τις σωματικές του δυνατότητες . Ο μπασκετμπολίστας παραμένει αδιαφιλονίκητο φαβορί, εξαιρετική μυική ωριμότητα και muscle fullness από όποια μεριά κι αν τον κοιτάξεις (ειδικά στις οπίσθιες πόζες), παρόλο που θα θέλαμε αρκετοί να πάρει κάποιος άλλος τη σκυτάλη!! Ο Αιγύπτιος δεν παρουσίασε το μπαμ που περιμέναμε , αν και τεράστιος δεν έχει αυτό το κάτι .... άλλο που κερδίζει το μάτι του κριτή ....! Θα πρέπει να βελτιώσει κι άλλο το conditioning του και γι' αυτό θα πρέπει να περιμένει κι άλλο!! Παρατηρώ μία βελτίωση φέτος στην εικόνα των στομαχιών των αθλητών κι αυτό είναι ένα συν για το σπορ ! Αναμονή λοιπόν μέχρι αύριο .....


Συμφωνώ σε όλα Χάρη, έτσι τα βλέπω και εγω..
Δυστυχώς βλέπω μια πτώση του Dexter, που μαλλον φέτος δεν θα είναι πολύ μπροστα.
Brandon Curry & DeAsha έρχονται με φόρα από τις πιο πίσω θέσεις του παρελθόντος.. 
Να δούμε οι τελικοί τι μας επιφυλάσσουν!

----------


## bocanegra180

Όταν ο Heath δεν πατάει τους κοιλιακούς του το στομάχι του φαίνεται έτοιμο να εκραγεί ! Μακάρι να το πάρει ο Ροντεν φέτος !

----------


## mono AEK

Τα πόδια του Τζάκσον φαίνονται καπως άδεια? 

Ο Ροντέν εκπληκτικός αλλά με το που γυρίζουν φαίνεται ότι ο χιθ είναι ο πιο ολοκληρωμενος από όλους πάρα τη κακή του κοιλιά

Ο ραμυ παρόλο που έπιασε καλή φόρμα έχει κάτι αντιαισθητικο που δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είναι αλλά εμένα προσωπικά δε μαρεσει το κορμί του 
Ίσως πρέπει να θυσιάσει μέγεθος αν θέλει να κάνει το κάτι παραπάνω 

Οπότε εγώ νομίζω ότι το 8ο θα είναι και το πιο εύκολο για τον αχωνευτο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Μια απο ταιδια πάλι και φέτος και ο Ράμυ ούτε να ακουμπήσει την πρώτη τριάδα όπως και ο Ντέξτερ , που λογικό είναι να δείχνει σημάδια φθοράς  , μιάς και μιλάμε για το κορυφαίο επίπεδο στο άθλημά μας , χωρίς να σημαίνει δεν είναι καλός αλλα σ αυτο το επίπεδο η λεπτομέρεια κάνει την διαφορά 
Δεν βλέπω εναν να μπορεί να χτυπήσει στα ισια τον μπασκετμπολίστα πλήν του Ροντεν που έχει σοβαρο αδύνατο σημείο σε σχέση με τον Χιθ τα χέρια και ειδικα τρικέφαλα

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Πράγματι ο Heath δεν παρουσιάζεται όπως θα έπρεπε στο θέμα της χειρουργημένης ομφαλοκοίλης του,αφού η προπέτεια ακόμη υπάρχει σε μικρότερο βαθμό.
Ο ορθός του κοιλιακός επίσης κρατά ένα φιλμ νερού,σε αντίθεση,με το Rhoden που η μέση του είναι όλα τα λεφτά.
Ο Phil υπερτερεί στις δύο οπίσθιες πόζες,όπου όμως ο Shawn έχει πιο στεγνούς γλουτούς.
Η πλάγιες πόζες  πιστεύω ότι πάνε  στον τωρινό Μρ.Ολύμπια,λόγω και του εντυπωσιακού μπαλαρίσματος που έχει.
Οι μπροστινές πόζες λόγω άριστου σχήματος V από τον Ρόντεν,χάνονται από τον Χηθ.
Νομίζω πως ο Σον έχει καλύτερη γράμμωση και γενική αισθητική,αλλά ο Φιλ κατέχει καλύτερη γενική μυικότητα και πιο πυκνούς μύες.
Εάν καταφέρει τελικά σήμερα το βράδυ να στεγνώσει λίγο παραπάνω και να βελτιώσει το θέμα της μέσης του,πιστεύω ότι θα στεφθεί νικητής για όγδοη φορά και θα γράψει ιστορία.
Αρνητική εντύπωση μου έκαναν τα ενδομυικά αποστήματα στους γλουτούς του Jackson.
Όσο για τον Αιγύπτιο,αντί να πιάσει την περσνή του φόρμα,κατέβηκε πιο βαρύς και θολός.
Στατιστικά όποτε πήγαινε καλά (ASC BRA,ASC EUR) ήταν κάτω από 300 λίμπρες (310 σήμερα).

----------


## bocanegra180

Ξέρει κάνεις τι ώρα θα δείξει τον τελικό το streaming?

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΤΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ!*


*- Finals* Bikini, 212 Olympia και MR Olympia


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124376


*https://www.iherb.com/info/olympia


Aνοιξε και το chat

**http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## Polyneikos

H μετάδοση ξεκίνησε με την Open κατηγορία, τις ατομικές παρουσιάσεις του TOP-10 με την εξης σειρα:



Roelly Winklaar
Shawn Rhoden
Nathan Deasha
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Cedric McMillan
Steve Kuclo
William Bonac
Big Ramy (**πολύ πιο σκληρός από τα προκριματικά)
Phil Heath

----------


## Polyneikos

*1st callout*

Phil Heath
William Bonac
Roelly Winklaar
Shawn Rhoden









*2nd callout*

Nathan Deasha
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Cedric McMillan
Steve Kuclo
Big Ramy

----------


## Polyneikos

*3rd callout (όπως και στο 1st callout)*

Phil Heath
William Bonac
Roelly Winklaar
Shawn Rhoden

----------


## Polyneikos

*212 - Top 5

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Nικητής για 7η φορά της κατηγορίας Mr Olympia 212 o Flex Lewis!*


1- Flex Lewis
2- Derek Lunsford
3-Kamal Elgargni
4-Ahmad Ashkanani
5-Jose Raymond

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ήρθε η ώρα των αποτελεσμάτων της Open κατηγορίας !*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Final Callout Mr Olympia Open - Top 5
*

----------


## bocanegra180

Επιτέλους !!!!!!! Ε π ι τ ε λ ο υ σσσσς!!! Παίζει να Ξυπνησα όλη τη γειτονιά όταν είπε το νικητή !

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜR OLYMPIA 2018 O SHAWN RHODEN!*



























*TOP - 5
*
1- Shawn Rhoden
2- Phil Heath
3- Roelly Winklaar
4- William Bonac
5- Βrandon Curry

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ανατροπή,ηρθε απο εκεί που δεν το περιμέναμε,αν και είναι αλήθεια πως ο Rhoden ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση

----------


## Polyneikos

o Shawn Rhoden εφερε πολύ καλό πακέτο στην σκηνή, σαφώς δεν νικούσε καθολικά τον Heath ο οποίος έχει τα σημεία του.
Έγραψε ιστορία ο Flexatron, ως ο μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία αθλητής που κερδίζει το 1ο του Οlympia στην ηλικία των 43 ετών 

(στα 43 το πήρε και ο Dickerson το 1982 αλλά σήμερα στην συνέντευξη τον ανέφεραν ως πρώτο!)

----------


## Polyneikos

H κάρτα των βαθμολογιών που δείχνει οτι ο Rhoden ήταν μπροστά από τους προκριματικούς

----------


## mono AEK

Αρκετά βελτιωμένοι και οι 2 σε σχέση με χθες 

Ο Σον έκλεισε τη ψαλίδα στα αδύνατα του σημεία και έχοντας ένα πολύ πιο όμορφο και αισθητικό σώμα είναι άξιος νικητής

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ανεπαρκης φωτισμος σε Olympia ; :01. Unsure:   Τουλαχιστον ετσι φαινεται απο τις φωτο.
Ο Rhoden χωρις να εχει τα εντυπωσιακα σημεια του Heath τον κερδισε σαν πιο αισθητικο συνολο ,ειχε πιασει και καλη φορμα και ...καλα εκανε. Αν ειχε γεννετικα κ πιο καλα χερια θα ειχε παει καλυτερα κ σε προηγουμενους αγωνες του.
Την ηθελα την τριτη θεση του Winklaar κ πιστευω το αξιζε ,γι αυτο που εχει κ δεν εχουν οι αλλοι.
Απογοητευση ο Ramy που η μεση  κοντεψε να φτασει σε φαρδος την πλατη του.  Δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσει να επανελθει για κατι καλυτερο στο μελλον , ισως με καποια αλλαγη τακτικης;

----------


## kolokotronis131

> Επιτέλους !!!!!!! Ε π ι τ ε λ ο υ σσσσς!!! Παίζει να Ξυπνησα όλη τη γειτονιά όταν είπε το νικητή !


Γιατί θα σου δώσει μερτικό ο Rhoden από τα κέρδη του?

----------


## Orc

Δε θα κρατήσει το Olympia στην ηλικία του αλλά το άξιζε.Όπως ένα Olympia άξιζε και ο Flex Wheeler αν μιλάμε για συμμετρία και άριστους κοιλιακούς.Εμένα μου τον θυμίζει κάπως ο Rhoden.Μπράβο του!

----------


## strong(er)

Πολύ όμορφο πακέτο από τον Ροντέν, πιστεύω δίκαια επικράτησε, βέβαια στην πλάτη υστερεί αλλά συνολικά έπιασε καλή φόρμα.

----------


## alsos

Χρονια τωρα λεμε οτι ο Heath ενω ειναι καλος 1-2 Olympia θα μπορουσε να τα εχει χασει , οπως εχασε σημερα απο καποιον χειροτερο απο αυτον. Καλος ο Shawn αλλα ο ανθρωπος δεν εχει τρικεφαλα και στην πλατη χανει χαλαρα απο τον Heath. Αποψη μου οτι επρεπε επιτελους να αλλαξουν οι ρολοι για να υπαρχει ενδιαφερον για του χρονου.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos

Στο instagram o Κai πόσταρε συγχαρητήρια στο Shawn, με αστειάκι οτι θα διεκδικήσει τον τίτλο :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Big Ramy ζητά συγνώμη στους θαυμαστές και φίλους που απογοήτευσε με την εμφάνισή του

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η τελική κατάταξη 
*

*IFBB OPEN MEN*
1. SHAWN RHODEN  
2. PHIL HEATH  
3. ROELLY WINKLAAR  
4. WILLIAM BONAC  
5. BRANDON CURRY  
6. MAMDOUH "BIG RAMY" ELSSBIAY  
7. DEXTER JACKSON  
8. NATHAN DEASHA  
9. CEDRIC MCMILLAN  
10. STEVE KUCLO  
11. ALEXIS RIVERA  
12. LUKAS OSLADIL  
13. CHARLES GRIFFEN  
14. IAIN VALLIERE  
15. MICHAEL LOCKETT  
16. JUAN MOREL  
16. SERGIO OLIVA, JR.  
16. JUSTIN LUIS RODRIGUEZ  
16. JOSH WADE  

(μετά την 15η θέση, όλοι καταλαμβάνουν την 16η)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals - 1st callout*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals - 2nd callout*

Nathan Deasha
Brandon Curry
Dexter Jackson
Cedric McMillan
Steve Kuclo
Big Ramy

----------


## Polyneikos

*Finals - 3rd Callout


*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως ήταν μια επανάληψη του έργου το 2008.
Δηλαδή δεν είναι τόσο μια επικράτηση του Ρόντεν,όσο ένα χάσιμο του Χηθ,με την έννοια ότι ο Φιλ ήταν εκτός φόρμας και ο Σον άδραξε την ευκαιρία.
Ο ΣΡ δεν είναι ένα τέρας μάζας,αλλά αντ αυτού ένας αισθητικά άρτιος αθλητής,επιπέδου ΤΟΡ 5.
Μικρές αρθρώσεις με μικρή μέση,χωρίς εξωφρενική μυικότητα (πλην των ποδιών του).
Είναι μια όμορφη φιγούρα με ωραίο σχήμα στο μάτι,που μοιάζει εκείνης του Ουίλερ και πράγματι ήταν σε καλύτερη συνολική κατάσταση από θέμα conditioning.
Μεν πολύ γραμμωμένη με τέλειο διαχωρισμό,αλλά αδύνατα σημεία όπως οι τρικέφαλοι,οι κνήμες και η επίπεδη σχετικά πλάτη στο άνοιγμα,μαζί με έλλειψη πυκνότητας χαμηλά στη διπλή δικεφάλων.
Είναι πια προφανές πως οι κριτές πήραν το μήνυμα από πέρσι που τη χάρισαν του ΦΧ και φέτος  ψήφισαν ποιότητα έναντι ποσότητας.
Ο τέως Μρ.Ο είναι σε άσχημη θέση,δεδομένου πως η προπέτεια κοιλιάς του δε διορθώνεται εύκολα μέσα σε ένα χρόνο,παρά το γεγονός ότι έκανε εγχείρηση ομφαλοκοίλης και πόνταρε σε καλύτερη αισθητική.
Επιπλέον είναι αποκαρδιωτικό να χάνεις το όγδοο τίτλο στη σειρά,γιατί κακά τα ψέματα άλλη αίγλη έχει από το κερδίζεις επτά συν ένα.
Από την άλλη πλευρά,ο ΣΡ είναι 43 ετών και δεν βλέπω πως θα κάνει καριέρα πλέον,δεδομένου πως η ηλικία είναι ένας παράγοντας που δε μπορούμε να παραβλέψουμε.
Βέβαια ο Τζάκσον κέρδισε τον τίτλο του στα 38,αλλά του έδινε ένα διαφορετικό  βάθος χρόνου,ενώ δε ο Κόλεμαν άρχισε να δύει στα 45 του.
Τέλος εάν ο Ράμι αλλάξει πλεύση και συνειδητοποιήσει πως επιβάλλεται να πέσει στις 290,τότε ενδέχεται να εκθρονίσει τον οποιοδήποτε.
Από αυτόν το περιμέναμε κι από αλλού το είδαμε...

----------


## Polyneikos

Ωραια η ανασκόπησή σου Γιώργο, συμφωνω απόλυτα ! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Muscleboss

Θα συμφωνήσω και εγώ με την ανάλυση του Γιώργου Τουλιάτου. 

Γενικά θεωρώ ευχάριστη εξέλιξη για το άθλημα που θα κάνει το επόμενο Ολύμπια πολύ συναρπαστικό.

----------


## Polyneikos

O Phil Heath Μετά τον αγώνα, σαφώς επηρεασμένος.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Σχολιαζαμε με το Βαλάντη Ντοκο τα αποτελέσματα. 
Και συμφωνήσαμε πως ο Χηθ υπερτερουσε σε πέντε απο τις οκτώ πόζες. 
Ο Ροντεν λόγω σχήματος κέρδιζε τις τρεις μπροστινες και έχανε την πλέον μυωδη (που αδυνατούσε να την κάνει σκυφτή).
Είναι προφανές πως οι κριτές πέρσι του τη χάρισαν, αλλά φέτος δεν του συγχωρεσαν την κοιλιά. 
Σίγουρα είναι πιο μπιλντερι απο τον Ροντεν και όσοι προτιμούν Ροντεν είναι οι φιτνεσαδες νοσταλγοί των 70s/80s
Αδύναμοι τρικεφαλοι και κνημες,άδεια πλάτη χαμηλά στη διπλή δικεφαλων, όπως και επίπεδη πλάτη στις πίσω πόζες.
Καθώς και το πίσω του ρηλαξ έδειχνε πιο αδύναμο σε θέμα μυστικότητας και πυκνότητας. 
Χάρηκε πολύ ο κόσμος την ήττα του Χηθ αφού είχε πολλούς χεητερς.
Αλλά ανέκαθεν η επιτυχία γεννούσε εχθρούς. 
Το γεγονός ότι είναι καλλιεργημένος, όμορφος με περιουσία και άριστα γενετικά προσόντα, τον καθιστά ακόμη πιο μισητό στους ζηλοφθονους εχθρούς του.
Ενίοτε η υπερβολική αυτοπεποίθηση κακώς λαμβάνεται ως δείγμα αλαζονείας

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Το θέμα σηκώνει πολύ ανάλυση και σχολιασμό , όλα είναι σχετικά βέβαια γιατι και ο Αρνολντ είχε 7 Ολύμπια 6 στη σειρα και ένα μετα για το κλείσιμο αλλα δεν είχε τόση αντιπάθεια όπως ο Χιθ , όπως δεν είχε ούτε ο Λή Χάνευ , ούτε ο Ντόριαν η Κόλεμαν , αυτός πως τα κατάφερε ο ίδιος το ξέρει 
ίσως και απο την φορα που κοντραρίστηκε με τον Κάι Πράσινο που να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο αν το έπαιρνε ο Κάι κανείς δεν θα μιλούσε για αδικία 
Απλα ο Χιθ έχει ενα στενό σκελετό που δείχνει πιο μπαζωμένος και στρογγυλοποιημένος ακόμη και από πραγματικά τεράστιους αθλητες 

Και βλέπουμε οτι αυτο αποδεικνύεται απο το γεγονός οτι τετοια σώματα μόλις βάλουν 1-2 κιλά η κρατήσουν λίγα νερα δειχνουν εντελώς διαφορετικά πρός το άσχημο , αρκεί να δει κανείς τον Φίλιππα 2-3 βδομάδες πρίν τον αγωνα και την ημέρα του αγώνα 

Και δεν κάνει να μιλάει για αδικία γιατι όταν το παίρνεις 7 συνεχόμενες φορές ακόμη και να το αξίζεις δεν σημαίνει πως πάντα οι άξιοι κερδίζουν όταν γίνονται και  αδικίες 
μετράει ο παράγων σύνολο και ειδικά ο γύρος των ρηλάξ , όπως και κάποιες βασικές πόζες και ειδικά η κοιλιά , που όταν χάνεις εκεί πρέπει να έχεις τρομερα δυνατα σημεία και αδύνατα ο αντίπαλος να το εξισορροπήσεις 
Ο Ροντεν χάνει στα χέρια σε διαχωρισμό , ειδικά στα τρικέφαλα και πίσω στην πλάτη σε σχέση με τον Χιθ και αυτα κάποια δεν διορθώνονται με τον χρόνο πλήν της πλάτης που μπορει να μπαζώσει λίγο και έστω να βγάλει λίγο καλύτερη ποιότητα , αλλα οχι σε σχήμα εφόσον αθλητες που είχαν ψηλά πλάτη η αδυναμίες , όσο και να βελτίωσαν πάλι ήταν το αδύνατο σημείο τους ,πχ όπως ο Ντέξτερ η ο Γούλφ

----------


## vaggan

επιτελους αλλαγη.. βεβαια ειδαμε τον χειροτερο χηθ ολων των εποχων πραγματικα σκια του εαυτου του ειδικα το σχημα του στο εμπρος ανοιγμα πλατης ειναι ανυπαρκτο και γενικα πολυ θολουρα επιτελους η καλαισθησια κερδισε την υπερβολη μετα αν θελαμε φρικαλαιοτητα και υπερβολη επελεγες η τον ραμυ η τον τον γουινκλαρ χρυση τομη τυπου χηθ  δεν υπαρχει οταν εισαι εκτος φορμας  εχεις στενη μεση και κανεις κοιλια η κοιλια σου φαινεται διπλη λογω οφθαλμαπατης αυτα οταν εισαι επαγγελματιας τα προσεχεις και δεν κλαιγεσαι μετα σαν κοριτσακι

----------


## AlexakisKon

o rhoden οντως πετυχε τρομερη φορμα και εκμεταλευτηκε το γεγονος οτι ο ο heath ηταν αρκετα off φετος. Εμενα παντως με εντυπωσιασε πιο πολυ ο winklar, ειδικα οταν μπενει για το routine του που φαινεται μονο η σκια του με το φως απο πισω, εκει νομιζεις οτι ειναι ο hulk η καποιος αλλος τερατωδης χαρακτηρας. Επισης με εντυπωσιασε πολυ ο brandon curry ο οποιος αν βελτιωσει και το υπολοιπο σωμα του ωστε να ταιριαζει στην πλατη του η οποια ειναι αλλου, ισως να χτυπησει και 3αδα του χρονου. Ο Ramy εχει τρομερα φαρδυα μεση και αυτο φετος τον εριξε στην καταταξη πιστευω. Τωρα βεβαια εγω θα τον εβαζα πανω απο τον bonac, πιστεω η καταταξη επρεπε να ειναι ως εξης:
1. Rhoden ( αν και θα προτιμουσα winklaar φετος ομως κατανοω τους λογους που βγαλαν τον rhoden)
2. Winklaar
3. Heath
4. Curry
5. Big Ramy

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

O Μπονακ απο όσο πρόσεξα νομίζω ήταν στην γνωστη καλή  του φορμα των επιτυχιών του της προηγούμενης χρονιάς και προσωπικα αν ηταν να βγάλω κατάταξη θα τον έβαζα πρίν τον Γουικλαρ που αν δεν είχε μάζα να τον προσέξεις θα ήταν στα αζήτητα με το άσχημο σχήμα που έχει ειδικά των ποδιών πλάτης 
1ο τον Ρόντεν , 2ο τον Χιθ (γιατι ενω δεν ήταν καλός όπως άλλες φορές δεν είχε ουσιαστικο αντίπαλο να τον απειλήσει) 3ο τον Μπόνακ 4ο τον Κάρρυ η τον Γουινκλαρ 
Μακάρι να συνεχιστει σ αυτα τα πρότυπα ο θεσμός και να ρίξουν σφαλιάρα στις υπερβολικές ασουλούπωτες μάζες , που νομίζει ο κάθε άμπαλος οτι αν φορτωσει πολλα κιλά μυς θα γίνει Μρ Ολύμπια

----------


## NASSER

Μια ατυχία του Χιθ όσο αφορά την ομφαλοκοίλη, απ'ο την άλλη η συνεχόμενη κατακραυγή όλων για το κομμάτι της κοιλιάς στο αγωνιστικό bodybuilding και τέλος η ανάγκη να κάνει πωλήσεις το άθλημα διαφημιστικά και επιχειρηματικά, έφερε την τελική κατάταξη του διαγωνισμού όπως έχει. Όλοι ασχολούνται με την ήττα του Χιθ (ψωμί για τους κολοθελητές) και τις ελλέιψεις του Rhoden και παραβλέπουμε την εικόνα των υπολοίπων. 
Προσωπικά αρχικά χάρηκα πως οι κριτές είδαν περισσότερο την αισθητική εικόνα του νικητή. Αν αναλύσουμε όμως συνολικά την καταταξη των αθλητών, μοιάζει περισσότερο με εκπλήρωση διαφημιστικής καμπάνιας. Ο Αιγύπτιος (μη Αμερικάνος και μουσουλμάνος) δε θα πάρει Ολυμπια. Αν ο Χιθ έκανε κοιλιά, αυτός έκανε περιφέρεια μέσης για τρεις, κάτι που δεν προσφέρει καμία αισθητική. Ο Winklaar είναι ένας αθλητής που εξελίσεται και έχει αρκετά καλό χορηγό, αλλά αν δεν γραμμωση στο τέρμα όπως έκανε στο Arnold, χάνει πρώτα λόγο κατασκευής στα πόδια και έπειτα στη πλάτη. Ο Bonac είναι ένας αθητής που έχω δει από κοντά και όλοι θαυμαζουμε και σεβόμαστε, αλλά το ύψος του δεν βοηθάει. Και εγώ πιστεύω του άξιζε η τρίτη θέση φέτος. Ο Curry είναι πού εντυπωσιακός και τη φόρμα που είχε θα προτιμούσα να τον δω στη θέση του Winklaar. Τέλος θέλω να αναφέρω πως βλέπω τα πόδια των αθλητών. Ο Rhoden εν μέρη κέρδισε με τα καλάισθητα πόδια του ενώ των υπολοίπων, πλην του Bonac ήταν αδιάφορη η εικόνα τους. Και επαναλαμβάνω πως ήταν περισσότερο ένας διαγωνισμός αισθητικής εικόνας παρά αξιολόγισης της μυικότητας της γράμμωσης και του φινιρίσματος.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Στον απόηχο των όσων συνέβησαν στο Ολύμπια,ο Phil Heath έδωσε συνέντευξη στο RXmuscle και τον Dave Palumbo σχετικά με το τι έφταιξε.
Συμφωνώ μαζί του πως υπερείχε στις πίσω και πλαινές πόζες.
Χαίρομαι για το γεγονός ότι άκουσε το βίντεο μας με τον Milos Sarcev και τον Dave Palumbo (14.15/14.25).
Καλή τύχη στην επέμβαση του (18/10)

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> Στον απόηχο των όσων συνέβησαν στο Ολύμπια,ο Phil Heath έδωσε συνέντευξη στο RXmuscle και τον Dave Palumbo σχετικά με το τι έφταιξε.
> Συμφωνώ μαζί του πως υπερείχε στις πίσω και πλαινές πόζες.
> Χαίρομαι για το γεγονός ότι άκουσε το βίντεο μας με τον Milos Sarcev και τον Dave Palumbo (14.15/14.25).
> Καλή τύχη στην επέμβαση του (18/10)

----------

